# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  آموزش کامپایل یک برنامه ساخته شده توسط gtk در c

## علی بهمنی جلالی

سلام
یک آموزش کوتاه به صورت ویدئویی برای کامپایل برنامه ساخته شده توسط gtk به زبان c در سیستم‌عامل اوبونتو، در پیوند زیر موجود است.
http://yekupload.ir/1ppv/آموزش_همگردانی_جی‌تی‌کی.mp4

----------

